# Training - Expectations



## Sumtoc (Sep 20, 2021)

We have a beautiful new Vizsla puppy named Katy. She is 13 weeks old today and we are shocked at how tall she has gotten since we picked her up 5 weeks ago.

Working with her on basic obedience, name recognition, sit, come, leash behavior, etc. Have to say she is a handful, very easily distracted and pretty stubborn. We have 2 acres of fenced back yard so she goes off leash for exercise a couple of times per day. Not really interested in Fetch yet, much prefers to run around with nose to ground. She will come to me if she looks up at me, otherwise no dice. I wonder if these off leash sessions are making leash training harder, like she wants to be off leash all the time now?

We've made some minor progress so far but are a bit frustrated at her lack of attention and stubborn attitude. We may be expecting too much too soon? We're happy to keep at it but wonder if we should be firmer or just let her play for now? (With daily training for 2-3 five minute periods and just not expect much yet)

We knew it would be a challenge but worry about the timing of it all...

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Katy is just a puppy, with a puppy brain...
They are all going to have very (and I mean VERY) short attention spans at that age.
She is doing exactly what she should be doing, by exploring her new world. She's taking in all the new sights, sounds, and smells. These things are important to her development, and they only learn by doing. She's not being stubborn, she is doing what is ingrained (or should be) in the breed. 
So multiple short CALM training sessions each day, and then let her be a puppy in between.
It takes months, and months for these puppies to have good leash manners, and the same goes for her coming to you, when shes outside playing off lead.
Take a deep breath,and don't get tough with her. 
Over the weekend, I had a birddog traininer say, He will not even consider taking in a vizsla for formal training until 10 months old. A vizsla breeder, and hunt test judge was there, and thought 10 months was still to young to put that much pressure on most vizslas.


----------



## Sumtoc (Sep 20, 2021)

This makes sense, thanks!

Quick update, we're all relieved and enjoying Katy so much more now that we know not to expect too much too soon. We are in a weekly group puppy class and other breeds just lay around and follow commands to the letter. Not Katy, she definitely has a mind of her own. So we'll wait and treat the remaining classes as a field trip to a different place, around different people and other dogs. (No contact yet, final shots in 3 weeks....)


----------

